# Hare and Hounds, Hebden Bridge



## barge1914 (Nov 25, 2016)

Can anyone who has stayed here give any comments, thinking of stopping a week on Saturday?

Ian


----------



## alcam (Nov 26, 2016)

barge1914 said:


> Can anyone who has stayed here give any comments, thinking of stopping a week on Saturday?
> 
> Ian



Thats the Timothy Taylor pub a mile or so out of Hebden Bridge ? Stayed there last year , excellent pub . Car park not huge , check with landlord first . Standard pub food , Yorkshire size , several TT ales . Landlord good guy


----------

